# Please Help with Godfather PC Graphics Issues



## DammitJason (Mar 26, 2006)

I just bought this game and when I go to start a game the game screen is blank but you can hear the music. Also you cannot see the mouse cursor. I have no other issues with all the other games I have on my pc.
I think the problem is the Nvidia Geforce4mx GPU. My Question is If the game will not run on this, what can I do to play it? Is the an upgrade for this? If not what do I have to go Buy that will support this. And a ballpark figure as to cost. Thanks

P.S. Attached is a System Overview giving all details about the Game requirements and what my PC has.

GAME REQUIREMENTS
1.4 Ghz or faster Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon processor
256 MB or more
Windows XP or 2000
At least 5 GB of free space
DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (see below*)

Video card must have 64MB or more memory and one of these T&L capable chipsets: 
ATI Radeon 8500 or greater
NVIDIA GeForce 3 or greater (except GeForce4MX)
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 or greater


----------



## xMikex (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi, i was wondering if you tried to update your graphics card drivers?

You can go to www.nvidia.com for drivers for your card

Mike


----------



## ieatbabies (Feb 19, 2006)

Its because it dosent support your card. If it cant support your card then your card wont work no matter what. Also, if you want a new card, you need to know the slots on your mobo.


----------



## DammitJason (Mar 26, 2006)

I have updated the drivers but it was no help.


----------



## DammitJason (Mar 26, 2006)

ieatbabies said:


> Its because it dosent support your card. If it cant support your card then your card wont work no matter what. Also, if you want a new card, you need to know the slots on your mobo.


 How would I go about finding out about slots on the motherboard? What am I looking for? Is this something that a computer idiot like myself can do?

Again thanks for all your help. This is a great site!!


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I also have the Godfather, and here are the video card requirements straight off the box:

"Video card must have 64 MB or more memory and contain one of these T&L (Texture and Lighting) compatible chipsets:

ATI Radeon 8500 or greater;
NVidia GeForce 3 or greater; except GeForce 4 MX"

Here's what it is. Your video card lacks the NECESSARY HARDWARE to play this game, and all the driver updating in the worlf WILL NOT solve this. Your only solution is to upgrade your video card. Sorry, may not have been the answer you wanted to hear but there it is. The chipset of the GeForce 4 MX does not support the pixel shader this game uses. You are SOL my friend.


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

There are 3 potential slots your motherboard will use and you can go on google or wiki to find pictures of them. Then you simply open your case and see what your video card plugs into. They are:

1.> AGP (most likely slot)
2.> PCI (only if you have an older motherboard)
3.> PCI Express (mine has this, it's the newest slot capable of supporting video cards and blows AGP away)

There it is...


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

Your motherboard manual should have a diagram within the first few pages labeling all the slots.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

DammitJason said:


> How would I go about finding out about slots on the motherboard? What am I looking for? Is this something that a computer idiot like myself can do?
> 
> Again thanks for all your help. This is a great site!!


Download Everest free edition from here:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html

Install it and then tell us what it says about your motherboard.

From the sound of it you will need to buy a new video card so if you give us a figure of how much you are prepared to spend then someone will find you a good deal. Anything from £40 and upwards should do it. I would also upgrade to 512mb of ram but 1gb would be better. The ram is not necessary to solve your problem but you will see the benefit no doubt.


----------



## =LNL=Dj (Apr 2, 2006)

I got an NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400 (128 MB) card, and every time i start the game it crashes on me, what can i do?


----------



## twhite (Apr 4, 2006)

Ive got a machine in with this same problem...does a GeForce MX 4000 = Geforce 4?


----------



## DammitJason (Mar 26, 2006)

I am by no means an expert on this subject. But I do believe they are the same thing. I ended up finally buying a new graphics card. I went middle of the road with mine and bought a ATI raedon 9525?(I think). It cost about $120 and seems to run great!

Thanks so much to all that assisted me in this post. 

P.S. The Godfather game I wanted to play by buying this card isnt the greatest. It's okay, Graphics are great, but the story line isnt anything new and the gameplay is like GTA but not as cool. 
In my opinion KOTOR 1 and 2 are still BAR NONE the best games I have ever played. 

BTW does anyone know of anyhting similar to KOTOR that would be a good game to play?


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

The Godfather is known to have problems. I bought a ahem copy ahme today. It installs etc. Managed to play once and then cant play again. From what i played. It looks good. So i'm going to purchase the real deal tomorrow. Many known isuues with this game is that you cant get out of the car. mouse problems.ie turn right and it turns left or vice versa and blank screens etc. Is yours a real copy and not a downloaded cracked version? Just curious. I dont condone copied games but sometimes people want to try something before they buy the real deal. Many people on this site don't agree but thats up to them. Each to their own.


----------



## stevie_mfc (Apr 7, 2006)

i have a geforce FX 5500 will this card be ok to play it ?
here is the specs of it...


Manufacturer's Part Number: GF05500PUD110PB
Video Memory Installed ( Max ): 128 MB - DDR SDRAM
Video Output: 2048 x 1536 / 85 Hz - 32-bit colour
Manufacturer Warranty: 1 year warranty
System Requirements: Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 SP5 or later, Microsoft Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
Core Clock Speed: 270 MHz
Product Description: PNY Verto GeForce FX 5500 - graphics adapter - GF FX 5500 - 128 MB
Interface Type: PCI
Enclosure Type: Plug-in card
Device Type: Graphics adapter
API Supported: DirectX 9.0, OpenGL 1.4
Max Monitors Supported: 2
Graphics Processor / Vendor: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
TV Interface: TV out
RAMDAC Clock Speed: 350 MHz


----------



## stevie_mfc (Apr 7, 2006)

anybody ?


----------



## beercan (Apr 9, 2006)

This is a problem to do with the screen resolution the game is defaulted to run at.
It can be resolved by editing the registry. I'm trying to find the post I read about it.
You can find it by going to the official EA Godfather site, then into the community messageboards then looking through the posts relating to crashes, and you'll find an external link somone has posted that takes you to a page showing what you need to do...
If I find it again I'll post back.

EDIT: Ok a couple of solutions:

1) Look in c:\my documents\gf\settings.ini 
In that file there will be listed the video settings [VideoOptions] brightness=0.500000 contrast=1.000000 gamma=1.000000 reflections=2 resx=1280 resy=1024 Change the Res to resx=1024 and resy=768 or resx=800 resy=600

2)Start>Run>regedit
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Softwa re\Electronic Arts\The Godfather The Game\VideoSettings
Change "SizeX"="1600" to 1024 and " SizeY"="1200" to 768

NOTE: These are solutions I have taken from the official help pages. Use them at your own risk. If they do manage to screw up your PC or software that's your issue.


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

I love this game. It rocks


----------



## stevie_mfc (Apr 7, 2006)

am afraid that didnt help


----------



## DammitJason (Mar 26, 2006)

I just checked the box of my game and it says that all nvidia geforce cards will work with the exception of the geforce 4 series. 
So I would say you are good to go.

Is your vid card an after market item or was it installed in your comp new?


----------



## stevie_mfc (Apr 7, 2006)

DammitJason said:


> I just checked the box of my game and it says that all nvidia geforce cards will work with the exception of the geforce 4 series.
> So I would say you are good to go.
> 
> Is your vid card an after market item or was it installed in your comp new?


i installed it my self...


----------



## Current93 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello, I installed the game (a cracked one) today and I had some problems too..

When I first installed it, i as able to play it fine, no problems at all.. BUT if I quit the game and start it again I can't play it anymore, unless i re-install it..

I have a NVidia Geforce FX 5600 XT and the game works just fine..

Hope you can help me too


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

yes it will work.


----------



## Current93 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, it will work, but after the first time I start the game it won't work again... I don't understand why, maybe is the crack? But I guess it isn't cuz if it was the crack it maybe not work the first time..

So I don't Know what's happening...


----------

